# Cleaning Plastic Rabbit Cage



## pam9 (May 22, 2016)

Hi all,

So I have a large plastic store-bought cage for my rabbit, and he has a bad habit of peeing under the shelf (on the opposite side of his litter box) and also over the edge of the litter box. I have been cleaning it with vinegar and Nature's Miracle, but unfortunately it was pretty permanently stained. All the forum posts have the same thoughts on what I'd already been using, but they just weren't doing anything.

So I took it outside today to clean it and my father had a great idea - his pressure washer. It got it all out! Unfortunately, I don't have "before" pictures, but we all know what rabbit pee-stained plastic looks like, right?

If he starts again, I'll take "before" pictures next time, but hopefully the lack of scent will at least keep him _near_ the litter box, and I'm going to try to clean any accidents promptly. 


Under the shelf and the litter box - for some reason this post's rotating the pictures, sorry!


----------



## ts786 (May 24, 2016)

If using a pressure washer isn't convenient, peroxide + baking soda will remove both the smell and the stain on most surfaces. Depending on what surface needs cleaning, the addition of dish soap will augment the speed thanks to the degreasing action. (Peroxide is also an effective disinfectant, and enhanced versions of hydrogen peroxide are some the fastest-acting disinfectants on the market.)


----------



## Aki (May 25, 2016)

That's strange - white vinegar always worked great for me (been using it for 3 different rabbits in a plastic cage like yours for almost 7 years). Have you put pure vinegar and waited a good hour for it to disolve the limescale ? I just do that, rub a bit with a scratchy sponge when it's really incrusted (that's more the vegetables' juice than the rabbit urine actually) and my cage looks (kind of) new despite being pretty old now...


----------

